# iPad Notizen App Empfehlung



## zoonn (27. Juni 2018)

Hallo. Habe mir jetzt das neue iPad 2018 gekauft. Es wird hauptsächlich zum Mitschreiben in der Uni verwendet. Jetzt die Frage: Welche Notizen App könnt ihr empfehlen? Sie soll folgendes können: Ordner anlegen für die unterschiedlichen Fächer(auch Unterordner), man sollte nahtlos eine PDF einfügen können und bearbeiten können, man sollte die Mitschrift exportieren können als PDF oder ähnliches um die Mitschrift verbreiten zu können und auch auf MacBook oder Windows PC anschauen zu können, man sollte liniertes und kariertes Papier wechseln können. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Vielen Dank und viele Grüße.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juni 2018)

Du könntest dir mal Evernote, oder als vollwertige kostenlose Textverarbeitung Apples Pages anschauen.
Wenn du den AppStore öffnest und mal nach dem Begriff Notes suchst, dann zeigt er dir links oben eine AppStore Story zum Thema Notizen Apps an. Dort findest du dann einige Vorschläge an Apps.


----------



## efdev (27. Juni 2018)

GoodNotes scheint sehr gut zu sein, das hat mein Prof das letzte Semester genutzt und alle anderen iPad User um mich herum nutzen es aktuell.
Aktuell ist der Prof auf einem anderen Programm unterwegs aber ich komme einfach nicht mehr auf den Namen


----------



## Darkseth (28. Juni 2018)

Hab das schon hinter mir vor kurzem, ich kann einiges zu sagen.

Apple Notizen: Für kleinigkeiten ok. Für "mitschreiben" müll. Der Funktionsumfang und die Möglichkeiten sind leider ein völliger Witz gegenüber solchen Großmächten wie Notability oder goodNotes.
Apple Notizen wie gesagt ist super als simpler Dokumentenscanner als alternative zu z.B. scanbot, Adobe Scan, etc, oder für kleinigkeiten. Aber bitte, wenn du wirklich mitschreiben willst und so, spar dir da die 10€ nicht für ne vernünftige Notizen App. Dann am ehesten noch One Note probieren, da kostenlos. Ob du damit klarkommst (guck dazu aber noch die videos zu Notability z.B., so als vergleich)

Evernote:  Evtl als "Ablage" für bereits erstellte Notizen (Lars Bobach macht das so), habe Evernote aber noch nie intensiv genutzt, hat mich als ganzes nicht so überzeugt am Anfang - oder ich hatte nie bedürftnisse, dessen Funktionen zu nutzen.
Denke aber, rein zum mitschreiben, gibt es besseres.

Ich hab GoodNotes 4 (8.99€) gekauft, und nach dem 8.0 Update (hat einige geile Dinge gebracht) Notability (10.99€). Ich hab mich letzendlich für Notability  entschieden, und finde, dass es die bessere App ist. Beide haben aber ihre vor- und Nachteile, beide haben jeweils bestimmte "features" die an sich gut sind. Dazu komm ich gleich. Es gibt noch z.B. Notes Plus, aber mir gefällt da (INKredible soll das gleiche schriftbild haben) das Schriftbild überhaupt nicht.

Zuerstmal, ich kann dir sehr einige Youtube kanäle empfehlen hierzu. Zum einen Tom Solid wie verlinkt, Lars Bobach oder Paperless Student. Und andere~ ^^ Da kannst einfach random mal rumgucken.

Fangen wir mit GoodNotes 4 an:
Zuerstmal, GoodNotes 5 ist in der Mache, und soll einige dinge deutlich besser machen + neue Features bringen (vertical scrolling z.B.), ich weiß daher nicht, ob es noch sinn macht, GN4 zu kaufen.


*Papiervorlagen:*
Mit GoodNotes 4 kannst du eigene "templates" erstellen, und nahtlos in die App einfügen, und künftig beim Erstellen neuer notizbücher als "standard-Blatt" auswählen. Kariert z.B. gibt es in 3 größen, und die kleinste größe hat noch etwas größere Kästchen, als der DinA4 standard. Du kannst auch komplett eigene Layouts erstellen (z.B. Planner, Noten template für Musiker, Cornell-Notes etc).
Bei Notability scrollst du einfach unendlich weit runter, und es wird voll automatisch ein drittes Blatt hinzugefügt, sobald das zweite beschriftet wird, bzw wenn das letzte angefangen wird, wird automatisch ein neues hinzugefügt, sodass man IMMER eine leere Seite ganz unten hat. Bei GoodNotes geht das, indem du stärker nach links wischt, dann wird eins erstellt. Dabei kann man auch mitten im Notizblock die Papiervorlage ändern (von Liniert in Kariert z.B.), und die nächste neue seite wird dann auch das selbe Blatt haben.
Bei Notability gibt es keine Vorlagen, die du hinzufügen kannst. Du müsstest dafür nen Workaround nutzen: Die vorlage als PDF einlesen, kopie erstellen, und auf dieser PDF Vorlage dann deine Notizen machen. Umständlich und doof, aber egal wenn du nur Kariert, Liniert, oder blank willst/brauchst.

*Audio Recording:*
GoodNotes: Gibt es nicht.
Notability: Hier besser als bei jeder anderen App. Du kannst ein Audio Recording starten, und dabei schreiben. Und das beste hier ist: Du kannst nachträglich, wenn du diese Aufnahme anhörst, gleichzeitig zuschauen, was du dabei wann wie geschrieben hast - deine Schrift wird dabei "abgefahren". Ich kann das schlecht erklären, einfach ein notability Video angucken, in den meisten wird es vorgeführt 

*Scrollen:*
Scrolling ist leider nur komplett Seitenweise, und man kann weit rauszoomen. Notability kann nur soweit rauszoomen, dass der linke Rand links am Display ist, und der rechte Rand rechts am Display. Sofern man mehr Übersicht braucht...
Dennoch, GoodNotes scrollt nur nach links/Rechts seitenweise, und du siehst nur eine einzige volle seite.
Bei Notability scrollst du dauerhaft nach unten, sprich wie ein unendlich langes Blatt. Dennoch, werden Seiten getrennt durch eine dünne Linie, man sieht also, wo ne neue Seite anfängt (wird auch entsprechend im backup getrennt). In der App selbst kannst du aber nahtlos drüber malen, und hast nach Unten hin unendlich platz.
So kann man z.B. den unteren Teil von Blatt 1 + den oberen teil von Blatt 2 sehen --> bessere Übersicht.

*Organisation:*
Wie werden die ganzen Notizbücher organisiert... GoodNotes und Notability haben da jeweils eigene Menüs / layouts, bzw "Strukturen". Am besten hier Youtube videos angucken, wie das oben verlinkte, da sieht man dann gut, wie es aussieht. Ich finde das von GoodNotes kann stellenweise vorteile haben (z.B das 3x3 Grid für einzelne seiten, da sieht man das relativ gut), aber im großen und ganzen finde ich es etwas altbacken.
Es gibt eine Kategorie + Hauptkategorie (also Oberordner + Unterordner), und da kannst du deine Notizbücher reinlegen, wo du auch das "Deckblatt" sozusagen entsprechend anpassen und beschriften kannst --> Youtube, dann siehst du es 100 mal besser als ich es mit 3 seiten erklären könnte xD
Notability ist da besser und übersichtlicher strukturiert.
Hier gibt es nen Teiler und eine Kategorie. Stell dir den teiler vor als Ringbuchordner. Und eine Kategorie als Registerverzeichnis in dem jeweiligen Ordner. In diesen kategorien kannst du dann deine Notizen erstellen, oder PDFs reinladen oder sonst was. Klappt bei mir alles super.
Die einzelnen Kategorien/Teiler lassens ich auch farblich codieren, und entweder die Fläche komplett farblich, oder nur ein Punkt am anfang. Dazu gibt es nen Helles theme und nen Dark Theme, + noch 4 weitere den Jahreszeiten angelehnt, kostenpflichtig.
*
Marker: 
*GoodNotes ist hier besser, Punkt. Der market in notability ist leider Realistisch - Er "überdeckt" schlicht und erfgreifend. Das heißt, das, was du markierst, wird abgeschwächt - stellt in der Praxis kein Problem dar. Mehrfach übereinander markieren macht den marker "dicker". (man kann aber, wenn man den stift nicht absetzt, ne Fläche gut "ausmalen", um so dickere bereiche zu markieren, so hat alles die gleiche Intensität.
In GoodNotes, wenn du etwas markierst, markiert er NUR den Hintergrund. Texte oder so werden da nicht übermalt. egal wie oft du über ein Wort markierst, das Wort selbst bleibt da, lediglich der Hintergrund wird hier markiert. So bleitb es deutlich besser lesbar (Youtube, da sieht man das sicher)

*Stift:*
Gibt quasi 2. Bei GoodNotes Kugelschreiber + Füller (Füller ist leicht drucksensitiv, sonst nahezu gleich). Notability nur einen, aber hier kann man zwischen Drucksensitiv  und eben nicht wählen. Zudem gibt es deutlich mehr unterschiedliche Dicken (12 in Notability, 4 in GoodNotes 4).
Farben gibt es in Notability nur 16 + 16 auf 2 seiten, das wars. In GoodNotes kannst du eigene Farben hinzufügen, und zwar aus 13 unterschiedlichen Farben mit jeweils 10 unterschiedlichen Sättigungen/Helligkeiten wählen. Oder du kannst den Hexadezimalen Farbcode einer Farbe eingeben und selbst "erstellen" sozusagen. Hab ich aber nie vermisst, mehr als ne Hand voll Farben nutzt man eh nie.

*Lupe:*
Haben beide. Die bei GoodNotes finde ich etwas besser, aber ich schreibe eig nie damit auf meinem 10,5" iPad Pro. Da finde ich es flüssgier, einfach leicht reinzuzoomen

*Shape to Ink:*
Tja.. Beide haben hier andere Ansätze, in diversen Aspekten.
GoodNotes: Hier gibt es ein automatisches shape tool. Du musst es oben in der Leiste "aktivieren", dann werden Linien automatisch gerade gezogen, 4-Ecke werden 4eckig (Quadrat, Quader, etc), Dreiecke und Kreise werden auch "perfekt" gezogen.
Nachteil: Man muss, wenn man was unterstreicht, oder einkasten will, das immer erst separat aktivieren, und bevor man weiter schreibt, wieder DEaktivieren. Das macht meiner Meinung nach den "flow" kaputt, in dem du arbeitest/schreibst. Weil du dein schreiben unterbrechen musst, um etwas zu aktivieren etc. Je nach Anwendungsfall ist das aber sehr nützlich.
Notability hat hier nur ein separates menü, wo man Formen erstellen kann, und diese dann ins Dokument als "Bild" einfügen. Doof.
Aber: Notability hat ein Killerfeature hier. Einfach eine Linie ziehen, und mit dem stift auf dem Display halten, und die Linie wird gerade. Nicht nur das, der Anfangspunkt ist fix, aber den Entpunkt kannst du dann bewegen und hinziehen wohin du willst ( siehe Youtube).
Besonderer vorteil, den GoodNotes heir nicht hat: Anfang + Ende dieser "linie" kann sich automatisch an die Linien oder Kästchen von der Papiervorlage anheften., z.B. kannst du so den Anfangspunkt exakt an eine Karo-Ecke setzen. Auch können hier weitere Liniens ich automatisch an bereits vorhandene Linie setzen, oder an die Kanten.  So hat man z.B. wenn du von einem Kasten eine Linie wegziehen willst weder ne Lücke zwischen kasten und Linie, noch ragt die Linie in den kasten rein - sie fängt exakt am Rand an. Oder Ecke.
Man muss hier nicht absetzen beim unterstreichen oder einkasten, und man kann flowcharts und diagramme so viel geiler kurz zeichenn.

*PDFs:*
Am besten mal hier z.B: YouTube
Abseits von der optischen Organisation / Strukturierung , gibt es eine große Sche zu erwhnen:
GoodNotes importiert die PDF Datei, punkt. Erst sptäer kannst du Seiten löschen.
Notability gibt dir beim Importieren die Option, Seiten "abzuwählen", sofern du z.B: nur bestimmte Seiten einer PDF importieren willst.
Btw: Hyperlinks aus PDFs können direkt in Notability angeklickt werden, und werden auch direkt in Safari geöffnet~
*
Exportieren:*
In GoodNotes kann man das entweder die aktuelle seite, oder alle exportieren (PDF, GoodNotes Dokument, Bild).
In Notability geht das besser, da kann ich es gleich "teilen" über die "Senden An" Funktion. z.B. auch direkt an Email.
Man kann dabei das Format wählen (PDF, RTF, Notability-eigenes Format), du kannst alle Seiten einzeln auswählen die gesendet werden (werden dann zusammengesetzt), ob die Papiervorlage mit geschickt wird, oder man es dann als Blanko Hintergrund hat, ob die Aufzeichnungen (Audio Recording) mit geschickt werden, und ob künstlich noch ein Seitenrand erzeugt werden soll (Ringsrum hat man dann nen weißen Rand, wie ein Bilderrahmen. Sofern man das irgendwie mal braucht, bzw besser zum Drucken, oder für weitere Notizen dann.. 

*Medien:*
Hier seh ich Notability vorne.
Beispiel, ich füge oft Bilder von der Kamera hinzu. Da fotografier ich ein DinA4 Blatt, was wir ausgeteilt bekommen haben, wo ich z.B. nur eine bestimmte Textpassage will, oder ne Aufgabenstellung. Oder schnell was von der Tafel, wenn die Aufgabe nur an der Tafelist (so hab ich in der Notiz die ganze Aufgabenstellung).
Notability: Wenn dudas Foto machst, kannst du (wie bei GoodNotes auch) auswählen, ob du das foto wiederholst, oder benutzt. Wenn du es benutzt, kannst du es vor dem Hinzufügen noch bearbeiten - auch den Abschnitt wählen den du einfügen willst. Es muss also nicht wie bei GoodNotes das komplette Bild sein, sondern kann nur ein zugeschnittenes teil davon sein (wie diese Zuschneiden Funktion von Whatsapp). Finde ich viel viel angenehmer so.
Es gibt Giphy integriert, und man kann damit Gifs in die Notiz einfügen. Wird natürlich nicht als PDF sichtbar sein beweglich, aber als Notability-Format bzw auf dem iPad schon.
Oder Webclips (es öffnet sich ein eigener Browser, darüber kannst du z.B: wikipedia durchsuchen, und quasi nen screenshot der webseite einfügen. Später in der Notiz kannst du dann wieder mit 2 Fingern drauf tippen, auf "Browser" tippen, und es öffnet sich dann genau diese Internetseite. Kann durchaus sehr sinnvoll sein um auf gewisse dinge / Artikel hinzuweisen oder so.

*Suche + Schrifterkennung:*
Beide unterstützen Handschrifterkennung. Du kannst Handschrift in Text wandeln lassen, oder die Suche funktion nuten, um nach Wörtern zu suchen, die du händisch geschrieben hast.
GoodNotes: Nur innerhalb eines Notizbuches / einer Notiz.
Notability: Systemweit. Bzw, entweder innerhalb eines Registers/Kategorie (Zeigt dann zuerst die Notizen an, wo das gesuchte gefunden wurde, dann kannst du die Notiz aussuchen, und dort werden dir dann alle seiten angezegit, wo das gesuchte drauf ist - das gesuchte wird dann auch gehighlighted (bei GoodNotes auch). Oder du nimmst den Reiter "Alle Notizen", dann ist das wirklich Systemweit über ALLE notizen, die du hast.


Und zuguter letzt, ein mächtiger Punkt:

*Multitasking:*
GoodNotes hat hier ein klassisches Tab system. Notizen werden in einem Tab geöffnet, und zwischen denen kann man dann wechseln
Notability: Mit dem 8.0 Update kam hier ein Killerfeature, wie es KEINE andere App unterstützt. Natives, App-Internes Split screen, genannt Note Switcher / Notiz wechsler (Siehe Youtube Video!) Ein Raster bei 50:50 ist vorhanden, , minimum dürfte 25% auf einer Seite sein, und dazwischen kann stufenlos geregelt werden - und die Zoom stufe bleibt bei beiden enthalten. So kannst du in einer Notiz schreiben, und als zweite hast ud ne PDF offen, mit der du arbeitest~

Theoretisch kannst du dann mit dem iOS Split Screen noch was drittes öffnen (ne weitere pdf?) Aber dann wird der Platz knapp 




So... Hoffe ich hab keinen wichtigen Punkt vergessen.
Sowohl GoodNotes, als auch Notability haben jeweils eine Mac-App noch fürs Macbook/iMac. Windows leider nicht. Man kann aber die Notizen als PDF "sichern" in eine Cloud deiner Wahl, und dann auf einem Windows PC eben die Notiz als PDF öffnen/lesen. Aber wie gesagt, die Mac-version der App dann auch anschauen, die dürften miteinander super funktionieren.

Da das deutlich verbesserte GoodNotes 5 dieses Jahr nach einigen Jahren endlich rauskommen soll, würde ich warten und kein GoodNotes 4 kaufen.
Allgemein, würde ich persönlich die 3€ mehr in Notability empfehlen, ich zumindest arbeite damit deutlich lieber, aufgrund einer oben genannten Gründen. GoodNotes 5 werde ich mir dann aber ansehen.

Was du tun kannst, One Note ausprobieren, das ist Kostenlos. Der Funktionsumfang von OneNote ist aber immer unterschiedlich.. Auf iOS ist es wohl etwas anedrs, als das vollwertige Programm auf einem Surface, oder auch verglichen zur Windows store App version, und die Android version soll wieder etwas anders sein.
OneNote hat allerdings ein unendliches Papier. Sowohl nach unten, als auch nach rechts - das macht teilen über PDF aber schwierig, weil es hier kein DinA 4 format mehr gibt, wenn du eben zu weit nach rechts schreibst. Und auf den ersten Blick fand ich die Menüstruktur etwas doof. Aber da es kostenlos ist, probier es aus.

generell: Von mir gab es nun viele Infos in Textform. Guck dir UNBEDINGT die verlinkten Videos an, bzw stöber auf den 3 Kanälen (bzw anderen, was Youtube da noch anzeigt), schau dir Videos zu GoodNotes, Notability an, aber auch den alternativen noteshelf (2), Notes Plus, MyScript Nebo (oder so). Aber GoodNotes und Notability dürften beide wohl die beliebtesten und besten sein.
Die Youtube videos werden dir das von mir geschriebene sehr anschaulich zeigen können.

Falls es noch präzisere Fragen gibt, bzw dir / euch noch was einfällt.. nur zu ^^


----------



## efdev (4. Juli 2018)

Na das nenne ich mal nen ausführlichen Post


----------



## Darkseth (4. Juli 2018)

Danke, freut mich dass es jemand gelesen hat  Hoffe der TE schaut überhaupt noch mal rein, sonst wär ich fast traurig 
Hab vor letzten paar Monate mich eben zufällig damit beschäftigt, da ich das nun seit nem guten Monat aktiv so nutze, und versuche möglichst auf Papier zu verzichten^^

Sollte dieser Thread im laufe des jahres nicht in der Versenkung verschwunden sein, und sich noch jemand für das Thema interessiert, könnte ich das denn später mal ein wenig updaten, sobald goodNotes in der version 5 endlich draußen ist. Wird ja von vielen sehnsüchtigst erwartet, gerade da es nicht nur ein kleines Update sein soll, sondern wohl von Grund auf neu entwickelt worden sein soll - bzw, ein großteil der Codes neu geschrieben wurde


----------



## zoonn (7. Juli 2018)

Sorry dass ich so lange inaktiv war. Vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Post. Hat mir sehr geholfen. Ich habe mich für GoodNotes 4 entschieden weil: Ordnerübersicht besser, Upload in iCloud. Bei Notability gefällt mir die Ordnerübersicht gar nicht. Außerdem funktioniert nur iCloud Sync nicht aber Upload in iCloud. Ich hab jetzt auch noch nicht so viel damit gearbeitet. Semester ist gerade zu Ende. Mal schauen wie ich es für die Prüfungsvorbereitung nutzen kann. Gerade jetzt tauscht man sich ja viel mit Kommilitonen aus und das dann gleich Digital zu haben ist ziemlich angenehm. Mal sehen. Wenn ich noch etwas zu beanstanden habe melde ich mich noch mal. (:


----------



## Darkseth (7. Juli 2018)

Auch gut^^ Wenn GoodNotes 5 kommt, gibt's dann nochmal ein upgrade. Wenn es kein normales update wird, werden GN4 Besitzer evtl nen ordentlichen Rabatt bekommen


----------



## kuekidd (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mich tatsächlich lediglich dafür hier angemeldet um mich bei dir zu bedanken. Ich recherchiere jetzt seit 1 Woche nach Notiz Apps fürs iPad und dein Beitrag war der mit Abstand hilfreichste in diesem Bereich und ganz generell habe ich eigentlich noch nie so einen gut strukturierten und sehr schön ausführlichen Beitrag egal zu welchem Thema gefunden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass dein Beitrag in Englischer Form als Text oder als YouTube Video Gold wert wäre. Das solltest du dir wirklich überlegen. Danke auf jeden Fall für die Super Hilfe. Da ich Notability irgendwann mal kostenlos laden konnte stellte sich für mich zwar nicht die Frage danach welche App ich nutzen werde (es sei denn es gäbe eine App die deutlich besser wäre) sondern ich habe mir die Frage gestellt, was kann Notability. Und da war dein Beitrag Extrem Hilfreich. Ich werde mir gleich eine Kopie deines Beitrags in Notability speichern  

Herzlichen Dank.

Update: OK scheinbar kann ich den Text nicht so einfach vom iPad aus kopieren. Da muss ich mir dann doch was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------

